# Hi, I'm new



## Cichlids_Rule (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi my name is Cichlids_Rule, I am 16 and have 2 cats, Toulouse and Shirona. I also have lots of fish: 

I have 5 tanks running 

*75 litre tank it contains *

1 - Cory Catfish – Corydoras aeneus 
2 - Dwarf Gouramis – Colisa lalia 
1 - Angelfish – Pterophyllum altum 
2 - Angelfish – Pterophyllum scalare 
3 - Bristlenose Catfish – Ancistrus temmincki 
1 - Brown Apple Snail – Pomacea bridgesii
1 - Golden Apple Snail – Pomacea bridgesii

*175 Litre Tank it contains *

1 - Opaline Gourami – Trichogaster trichopterus 
1 - Rosy Barb – Barbus conchonius 
4 - Angelfish – Pterophyllum scalare 
3 - Black Neon Tetra - Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi 
2 - Cory catfish – Corydoras Aeneus 
1 - Chinese Algae Eater – Gyrinocheilus aymonieri 
1 - Brown Apple Snail – Pomacea bridgesii
2 - Golden Apple Snails – Pomacea bridgesii
Baby Apple Snails - Pomacea bridgesii

*36 Litre Tank it contains *

3 - Goldfish (Shubunkins) – Carassius auratus 

*17 Litre Octagonal Tank it contains *

Baby Pond Snails - Lymnaea truncatula 
Baby Malaysian Trumpet Snails - Melanoides tuberculata 

*Acrylic 12 Litre Tank it contains *

Baby Ramshorn Snails - Planorbis sp.

*PLUS - Currently unfilled *

276 Litre Tank 
382 Litre Tank 
401 Litre Tank 
228 Litre Tank 
83 Litre Tank 
283 Litre Tank 
11 Litre Tank


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I have one 20 gallon heavily planted aquarium. I've only got real simple fish in it, though. Two neons, nine white clouds, two ottos, and more snails than I can count. I love the look of cichlids, though.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Wow, the fish you have, AWESOME! My last goldfish, (had 8 to start) just died yesterday. I think I over cared for them, feeding and cleaning wise. The only fish left is the fish that cleans the tank(the one with the suction mouth) Oh well it was my first attempt with fish, I think I'll stick with cats!!! WELCOME


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

wow, thats a lot of fish! Tell us more about your kitties  Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is alot of fish! Im sure you have pics of kittys with the fish, that would be cute. Anyways welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! I used to be an aquarium hobbyist too--even more tanks. Mostly I raised Angels. However, I had Firemouth Cichlids and a pair of Rift Lake Cobalt Blues. (mouth brooders.) I had too many varieties to list!  I went back to college, and had to give up the hobby. It was really time consuming.

I hope you enjoy the forum. Let's see more of your cats!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to the Cat Forum!

I LOVE fish aquariums! I have 2 in storage. I will set them up again 
in the future when my children are older! YAY!


----------

